# Which consultant / clinic to choose?



## hds15 (May 17, 2011)

Hi all. I'm considering having treatment at CRGW. How did you choose which consultant to see? Who would you recommend? 

Otherwise has anyone had treatment at alwc in Swansea or Cardiff?

Many thanks


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with CRGW. I didn't choose any consultant, I saw Sean Watermeyer for my initial appointment, and have seen Amanda for my other consultant based appointments. The others I have seen at various points in my journey over the last 5 years. I saw Lyndon when it was specifically about my embryology report, and I saw Dr Tejura for ECs and ETs. To be honest I wasn't aware that you could choose a consultant! They all work together anyway so if I had to do it all over again I wouldn't change anything.

I've been to LWC Swansea for consultations and just didn't get a good vibe from them. They seem a lot more hospital like, whereas CRGW are more personal and friendly to me - worth travelling there from Swansea anyway!


----------



## hds15 (May 17, 2011)

Fab, thanks. From your experience would you say either would be fine for the first consultation? I didn't realise I'd need to choose a consultant either!

Thanks again x


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

Yes any should be fine! They'll just go over your medical/fertility history and perform an internal scan to assess what they believe is best course of treatment for you


----------

